# Chino and his pretzel



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Chino loves his toy pretzels. He bats them under furniture and under closed doors. He hides/loses them so much that I bought extras. I found them on Amazon for half the price of what they were locally. We probably have at least 5 or 6 of these hidden around the condo. :grin:


----------



## Tabitha T (Jul 23, 2014)

What a handsome boy! I know what you mean. We had about 10 little bell balls and they've all mysteriously disappeared!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Lovely photo of Chino. I have never seen the pretzels. Maybe I can order online for Xmas gifts. Each week I dig out from under furniture a load of tiny toy mice, balls, straws etc as Kiki loves to hide and pounce toys.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Awe, Chino's so cute! I've not seen these pretzel toys either. Maybe I'll look for some the next time I'm buying cat food.

I can't even begin to imagine how many random cat toys are hidden around the house. Most of them were probably batted under furniture or appliances where the cats couldn't retrieve them from, but every once in a while one of the cats will trot by with a particular toy that's been missing for months, or even longer, and you know they're stashing the toys somewhere to keep them away from the other cats. There's one particular little toy mouse that all of the cats go nuts for, and that always disappears for months and months within a day of us finding it and tossing it back to the cats.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Here they are:

Amazon.com : Petstages Catnip Plaque Away Pretzel Cat Chews, Colors May Vary : Pet Chew Toys : Pet Supplies

Shadow will play with them a little, but Chino just goes nuts over them!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Gah, I just love Chino! Look at those sweet eyes. 

I've never seen the pretzel either - I wonder if Mr. Casper would like to play with it. 

A couple of posters were looking for chew toys; this might be one for them to try!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

You've got a great fan base for Chino (and Shadow) here, Judy. We ALL love his sweet looking face! If he were human, well, you can guess he'd be like a young, innocent, Justin Beiber? Lol. Chino would still be better looking! And I'd be too old for him though!

Yes, I've got that very same pretzel and initially got them for my two right after I adopted them, but I've yet to see either of them play with it! G likes his q-tips with the cotton tips removed (so he doesn't eat them), and Maya loves the fuzzy, rattling mice. I'd love to see Chino "go nuts" as you've described, though.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ahhhh...Sweet Chino! He has such a sweet gentle face!
Those "pretzels" look like they would be really good for cats and kittens to chew on!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, TabbCatt...those Q-tips could be a hazard. My first cat somehow managed to eat a piece of the stick.  I had no idea why she was so miserable and not pooping. Bloodwork showed nothing, and then amazingly enough she just passed it in her poop after 3 days. But can you imagine if it had gotten stuck?! She got really, really lucky, but no Q-tip toys here anymore!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hmm, I've given him literally over a dozen q-tips (not all at once, of course), but he's never swallowed them. He bites it and paws at it on certain spots like his window cat bed, my bedding, and on the sofa, but he's never eaten them. It usually gets bent into a slight curve and I toss them out after a few days. I haven't given him any recently since the e-vet. He just doesn't play with other toys on his own very much, unlike Maya. And even if I get the wand toy out, it has to be when Maya's exhausted (which lasts all of 30 seconds?) and then she's back in, and he's just watching. 

Judy, do you have any other toys that your kitties go nuts over? I'd be interested to know.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I have go along with Spirite, NO Q-tips! Also the regular emery boards used for filing your finger nails! Mr. Jazz snagged one of those one day...and I spotted him pawing at his mouth, I saw he had something stuck...I got his mouth open and pulled out a piece of emery board! He had bitten off a piece!
You NEVER know, what a cat will find irresistible! 
As far as I'm concerned, you can't be to careful!!
S.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh wow, that sounds horrifying, 10cats! Ok, no more q-tips for G! Lol. Poor guy, he's been spied on during all his meals and elimination time when I'm home, I feel like he's getting paranoid about being watched. Once he catches me spying on him, he looks at me and gives me a "Mmmmurrrr!!" as in, "Mind your own biz!!"

So no paper, cardboard boxes, plastic bags, q-tips, wooden toys, terry cloth towels or anything with threads.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi TabbCatt, I'm sorry I didn't answer sooner. I just saw your post now. Thanks for the compliments on Chino. 
There are a few other toys he goes nuts over. There is one that Shadow went nuts over, a little crab, but she lost it and I haven't been able to find it yet. 
I'll try to get links posted for the other toys that he likes.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Amazon.com : Petmate Crazy Circle Interactive Cat Toy, Large : Pet Toy Balls : Pet Supplies

This is a toy that Tiger had and liked to play with. Shadow uses it more than Chino.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Yellow-Undercover-Fabric-Moving-Mouse/dp/B00DSSA54C/ref=sr_1_69?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1416004418&sr=1-69&keywords=cat+toys[/ame]

Chino loves this one too, he loved it so much he destroyed it and I couldn't put it back together

Leaps & Bounds Lobster with Catnip Cat Toy at PETCO

Here's the toy Shadow lost. I'll have to go get her another one.

Petlinks System Parrot Tweet Cat Toy at PETCO

Chino likes to play with these too.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

My little guy Jasper loves those pretzels as well! He completely destroyed the first one I bought him.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

It must be the catnip that makes them so appealing.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you for showing me what your kitties fave toys are, Judy!  
I've got a circle ball track toy that Maya loves, too. Maybe I should look into getting that undercover mouse toy? I know there has been infomercials on it too, right? It had me curious how my 2 will react with automated toys, I've never tried it before.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

It seems to be a very entertaining toy. We kept it up on a shelf and when Chino would want to play with it he would just sit and stare at it until we got it down for him.


----------

